# The Scarsdale Diet (Your view?)



## Snip 13 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am considering going on The Scarsdale Medical Diet for a while. Has anyone followed this diet? 

I only want to lose 6 lbs. I have pretty much been the same weight since High School but recently gained 6 lbs. I'm still slender but I want to be the same weight again. My jeans are just a bit too snug 
Perhaps I'm full of BS but I know what weight feels right for me.
I know I've gained the weight because I haven't been eating as healthy as before.

I've got heart problems, High Cholesterol, hypothyroidism and IBS so I can't mess around with my health.
I bought the book at a second hand book sale and it seems healthy enough. 
The only thing on the diet I can't eat is grapefruit. It interferes with my chronic medication. They say you can substitute with other fruit.

Also does anyone know what the best substitute for grapefruit will be?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't believe any diets work for the long term. There are no magic foods that make people lpse weight. What works is a lifestyle change. I suggest you have your thyroid level checked and see if any adjustment in medication is needed. The thyroid helps regulate weight.

Also, if you know you're not eating healthy,  then you know what you need to do,  right? 

These are good sources of information about high-protein low-carb diets.

http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/to-carb-not-to-carb

http://www.livestrong.com/article/468658-is-scarsdale-diet-healthy/


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2013)

You said you haven't been eating as healthy as before.  Just go back to eating a healthy diet and you should be OK.

In general, I believe you shouldn't change what you eat to lose weight.  Just eat less.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't believe any diets work for the long term. There are no magic foods that make people lpse weight. What works is a lifestyle change. I suggest you have your thyroid level checked and see if any adjustment in medication is needed. The thyroid helps regulate weight.
> 
> Also, if you know you're not eating healthy, then you know what you need to do, right?
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply GG  I want to do this diet to get back on track, not for long term. It is more of a way of life than an actual diet. You only follow it for 2 weeks then you go onto the lifetime keep slim program by Dr. Tarnower. I only want to do the 2 week program and then go back to my healthy eating.
I do well with rules and I will lose the weight easier if I follow a program.
Just need to know if this has worked for anyone else and if it's a safe diet.

Going for my check up soon so my thyroid will be checked. Doubt that's the problem though. I know I ate junk!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 22, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You said you haven't been eating as healthy as before. Just go back to eating a healthy diet and you should be OK.
> 
> In general, I believe you shouldn't change what you eat to lose weight. Just eat less.


 
Thank you for having so much faith in me Andy! 
I have gone way off track, eating all the wrong things and way to much of it. I've gained the 6 lbs over an 8 month period. 
I will return to my normal eating but I need a kick up the a$$ first 
Just hoping someone knew something about this diet before I try it. Just need to follow some sort of healthy program to get me back on track.
I have no willpower, I'm like a naughty school girl


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2013)

The Livestrong link I posted above says that most medial professionals and associations don't consider the Scarsdale diet healthy because it eliminates some food groups and provides too few calories. 

The most sensible diet I've seen is Dr. Gott's No Flour, No Sugar diet. Basically, you don't eat anything that has flour of any type or any added sugar. Here's more information:

Dr Gott's No Flour No Sugar Diet | LIVESTRONG.COM

No Flour, No Sugar Diet

The first link cautions that if you have heart problems, you should consult your doctor before starting this diet. I'd say that's a good idea for any diet. hth.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2013)

Snip--I can appreciate the need for rules. However, I am a firm believer in restricting the foods you know are bad for you--fried foods, sugar, junk food and eliminating those from your household. Yes, I know you have kids and want to give them treats, but those treats can still be healthy and good for you. My favorite poutine stand was open today when I drove by...I was drooling, I so wanted one of Tony's poutines. I drove on by. But I so wanted poutine.

I caught a segment on the news the other day about bribing kids to eat their veggies and then they can have the dessert. Studies are showing that this has a long-term negative affect--emotionally, people associate the "sweet" with good feelings, the veggie with negative. Measure your portions, plan your meals, don't grocery shop when you are hungry, stick to your list, and keep lots of fresh fruits and veggies on hand. 

Six pounds is not a huge challenge to lose. You just need to get rid of the "crap" food in the house and go back to the healthy foods. And, as we age, our metabolism changes. What I could eat at 30, I dare not eat today 20+ years later. A malted milk every now and again, but not 3 times a week. Diets don't work because people don't change their eating habits over the long-term, just for the 21 days or 6 weeks while they are on the diet. To lose weight and keep it off, one has to commit to changing one's eating habits for life.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 22, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I am considering going on The Scarsdale Medical Diet for a while. *Has anyone followed this diet*?
> 
> I only want to lose 6 lbs. I have pretty much been the same weight since High School but recently gained 6 lbs. I'm still slender but I want to be the same weight again. My jeans are just a bit too snug
> Perhaps I'm full of BS but I know what weight feels right for me.
> ...


 
I am not familiar w/ the Scarsdale diet (and I won't give you links to same). I speak from experience (not Google). Before starting any diet, consult your doc. 

Eight drinks a day is not good. Move around, don't sit at the computer several hours a day, exercise, eat healthy (green leafy vegetables & fresh fruit). Drink lots of water, & take vitamin supplements. Two weeks will not solve the problem or take weight off.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Snip--I can appreciate the need for rules. However, I am a firm believer in restricting the foods you know are bad for you--fried foods, sugar, junk food and eliminating those from your household. Yes, I know you have kids and want to give them treats, but those treats can still be healthy and good for you. My favorite poutine stand was open today when I drove by...I was drooling, I so wanted one of Tony's poutines. I drove on by. But I so wanted poutine.
> 
> I caught a segment on the news the other day about bribing kids to eat their veggies and then they can have the dessert. Studies are showing that this has a long-term negative affect--emotionally, people associate the "sweet" with good feelings, the veggie with negative. Measure your portions, plan your meals, don't grocery shop when you are hungry, stick to your list, and keep lots of fresh fruits and veggies on hand.
> 
> Six pounds is not a huge challenge to lose. You just need to get rid of the "crap" food in the house and go back to the healthy foods. And, as we age, our metabolism changes. What I could eat at 30, I dare not eat today 20+ years later. A malted milk every now and again, but not 3 times a week. Diets don't work because people don't change their eating habits over the long-term, just for the 21 days or 6 weeks while they are on the diet. To lose weight and keep it off, one has to commit to changing one's eating habits for life.



What I could eat at 30 I can't even carry today! 

Snip I agree with the general theme of the posts so far.

I think you just need to tweak your daily intake a little bit.  A gain of six pounds over eight months is only 80-100 extra calories per day.  Eliminate a slice of bread or a shot of vodka each day and increase your activity slightly.  

The good news it is only 6 pounds and not 60!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> What I could eat at 30 I can't even carry today!
> 
> Snip I agree with the general theme of the posts so far.
> 
> ...


+1!!I'd dump bread and sugar. And self-medicating in the a.m. Love you. I don't even want to guess how many DCers are saying "6 lb" get real.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> +1!!I'd dump bread and sugar. And self-medicating in the a.m. Love you. I don't even want to guess how many DCers are saying "6 lb" get real.



+2!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2013)

i can poop 6 lbs. on a good day, but it depends on your size. 

if you're healthy at 100 lbs., 6 lbs is a decent amount.

at a healthy 200+ lbs, it can be lost in a few weeks with little effort. 

weight is a perspective thing. don't lose the weight hecause ypu think you pook better or fit your jeans. control your weight (bmi, really) depending on your overall health since you have other factors in play.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> +1!!I'd dump bread and sugar. And self-medicating in the a.m. Love you. I don't even want to guess how many DCers are saying "6 lb" get real.


 
When you've been pretty much the same weight all your life 6 lbs can be as hard to shift as a 100 so I don't really care if people think it's crazy.
Clearly my morning moment I had yesterday made people think I drink all day 

We have a set routine, we drink 2 or 3 drinks twice a month. Hardly enough to influence health or weight. 
Hubby and I are social drinkers and he never wants to leave the house!
I have the odd moment every few months when I have more. I think I drank more in High School ;p
Yes I agree with the bread and sugar comment. Thanks


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for the comments all  I think I'll go with cutting out bread. I hardly eat sugar, don't have a sweet tooth. We don't really keep sweets in the house. My problem lately was salty foods. Bread and cheese lol!

Contrary to popular belief I drink very little. I wish I drank a lot sometimes, just the stress level that makes me want to. Don't give into my urge often!
I eat loads of fruit and veg but I've been snacking on toast, crackers and cheese. A habit I need to break.
I walk far every day so excercise is not the issue.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

I think if you just cut back on the bread, crackers, and toast, you'll lose those 6 lb. I don't have a problem with cheese--love it, but I'm a protein-dairy freak. I also cut the pasta out of what I eat for the most part--once a month at best. 

Be creative about what you use to deliver the stuff you are eating--if you're eating hummus, celery, peppers, etc. (I'd say carrots, but know you don't do carrots). Make a lettuce wrap for your scarmbled eggs instead of toast. Cheese is also good with peppers. You can do this!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I think if you just cut back on the bread, crackers, and toast, you'll lose those 6 lb. I don't have a problem with cheese--love it, but I'm a protein-dairy freak. I also cut the pasta out of what I eat for the most part--once a month at best.
> 
> Be creative about what you use to deliver the stuff you are eating--if you're eating hummus, celery, peppers, etc. (I'd say carrots, but know you don't do carrots). Make a lettuce wrap for your scarmbled eggs instead of toast. Cheese is also good with peppers. You can do this!


 
Thank you!!!! Advise that makes sense 

P.S I said I don't like carrots, not I don't eat them. I'm a good girl, I eat everything even if I'm not a fan. Raw carrots taste less bitter than cooked and anything tastes good with hummus!
Most nights I eat different foods to my family anyway. 
Here we go! I'll watch my weight and see how it goes! I started eating cooked beets and raw veggies in between meals on Thursday and when I weighed myself today I was 2 pounds down. This may be easier than I thought 
Once I leave the bread I think the other 4 pounds will shift quickly.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

You can still have bread once in awhile, but think outside of the two slices of bread--in the summer, I love to take a slice of tomato and use that as my "toast" for my poached egg. I wrap my scrambled eggs in chard/lettuce instead of having toast on the side. I put my burger on a grilled portabello (sp) mushroom cap instead of a bun or just eat the bottom part of the bun. Today I am making bread (and pasta)--but this is the first time in 3 or 4 weeks there will be bread in the house and I haven't had pasta since the last snow storm when I made carbarnaro (sp) for breakfast (minus the cream and bacon/meat) to load up on carbs and protein so I had enough energy to shovel the driveway. Good luck!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> You can still have bread once in awhile, but think outside of the two slices of bread--in the summer, I love to take a slice of tomato and use that as my "toast" for my poached egg. I wrap my scrambled eggs in chard/lettuce instead of having toast on the side. I put my burger on a grilled portabello (sp) mushroom cap instead of a bun or just eat the bottom part of the bun. Today I am making bread (and pasta)--but this is the first time in 3 or 4 weeks there will be bread in the house and I haven't had pasta since the last snow storm when I made carbarnaro (sp) for breakfast (minus the cream and bacon/meat) to load up on carbs and protein so I had enough energy to shovel the driveway. Good luck!


 
Thank you  For being supportive and for thinking outside the box! Was just looking for a healthy way to do this.
I'm not usually big on carbs, the bread thing started a few months ago. Copying hubby and kids 
I prefer granary bread or rye so I'll have that when we eat bread as part of a meal.
Veg, fruit, fats, meat, eggs and dairy never make me gain weight. Don't think wheat or wheat products are for me.
I just look at white bread, pastry etc and my butt expands 

I love your idea and I also love brown rice, quinoa, lentils, beans and other grains.
I've been watching your meals for a while and I was thinking that it would be a good option for me.
You have a copy cat on your tail, hope you don't mind if I nick a few meal ideas from you?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

Snip--nick all you want--however, I have no butt (I am of the flat-butt tribe), so hanging off my tail will be tricky <g>.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Snip--nick all you want--however, I have no butt (I am of the flat-butt tribe), so hanging off my tail will be tricky <g>.


 


I've got an athletic build so any bump shows. If I swallow a pea I look pregnant 
My mom always used to say we're the flat butt clan with boobs


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i can poop 6 lbs. on a good day


Personally, I've never had the time to connect a scale to the toilet, so I'll just take your word on that.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Personally, I've never had the time to connect a scale to the toilet, so I'll just take your word on that.


 
TMI I know but after the birth of my son I had extreme constipation. Nothing helped!!! Couldn't go for 3 weeks. Then eventually I decided to use Colon Prep (the stuff they give you before a colonoscopy. It work like hell, I woke up 12 lbs lighter the next day 
I had a maid at the time and when she saw me in the morning she said : Mam, what happened? You went to bed fat and woke up skinny


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2013)

Having most of the same health problems as you have Odette, I will tell you which diet the Clinicians in my life have agreed upon: The DASH Diet  I am happy with this one.  It's a diet for folks with high blood pressure, so you can be liberal with the sodium requirements if you don't have high BP.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Having most of the same health problems as you have Odette, I will tell you which diet the Clinicians in my life have agreed upon: The DASH Diet  I am happy with this one.  It's a diet for folks with high blood pressure, so you can be liberal with the sodium requirements if you don't have high BP.


 I didn't know it had a name--that's pretty much how I eat minus the sweets and I really don't eat that many servings of grains every day. But I do get a lot of servings of veggies, just not a lot of fruits--I'm working on that, and fiber.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2013)

"In addition to being recommended by your physician, DASH is also endorsed by:


The  National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute (one of the                                                                       National Institutes of Health, of the US Department of Health and Human                                                                       Services)
The American Heart Association (AHA)
The  2010 Dietary Guidelines for Americans
US guidelines for treatment of high blood pressure
The 2011 AHA Treatment Guidelines for Women
The Mayo Clinic."
From the link I provided.  

I got angry with my care team and told them to get together somehow and decide what diet to follow since I could not follow all their recommendations separately and have anything nice to eat.  I also gave them the list of things I WOULD NOT eat, like artificial sweeteners, etc.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "In addition to being recommended by your physician, DASH is also endorsed by:
> 
> 
> The National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute (one of the National Institutes of Health, of the US Department of Health and Human Services)
> ...


 
Thank you PF  This was very useful.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 24, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Personally, I've never had the time to connect a scale to the toilet, so I'll just take your word on that.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Having most of the same health problems as you have Odette, I will tell you which diet the Clinicians in my life have agreed upon: The DASH Diet I am happy with this one. It's a diet for folks with high blood pressure, so you can be liberal with the sodium requirements if you don't have high BP.


 
I've looked up a few sample menus from this diet. Sounds yummy and easy 

Very glad I don't have hypertension though! I love salt  I do use celery salt most of the time, at least it's got less sodium in it


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 24, 2013)

Beware of the potential for Jean Harris type side effects


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Personally, I've never had the time to connect a scale to the toilet, so I'll just take your word on that.



lol, hey, the emporers of china used to get their poop weighed and analyzed every day to check the status of their health. 

just call me qin shihuang bucky di.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

buckytom said:


> lol, hey, the emporers of china used to get their poop weighed and analyzed every day to check the status of their health.
> 
> just call me qin shihuang bucky di.


 
Think this just became the loo goo thread


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i can poop 6 lbs. on a good day, but it depends on your size.


 
Apparently I can poop 10 lbs 
Had a bit of a tummy upset on Monday. Weighed myself today and I'm 10 lbs lighter 

Maybe I wasn't over my ideal weight, just full of sh!t!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i can poop 6 lbs. on a good day, but it depends on your size.
> 
> if you're healthy at 100 lbs., 6 lbs is a decent amount.
> 
> ...


 
I always check my BMI and the 125 lbs I want to be is perfect for my height and bone structure. I'm tall but I have a small frame. Don't want to go below 125.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

My weight has stabilized after Monday's bug. I'm on 123 lbs. 2 lbs less than I was aiming for.
Weight loss mission is over and it only took 6 days. All I did was cut out some of my bread and follow some of the guidelines from the Dash Diet. 
I'm a happy camper  Now just to keep it off and stay between 123 and 125.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2013)

just don't poop...


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> My weight has stabilized after Monday's bug. I'm on 123 lbs. 2 lbs less than I was aiming for.
> Weight loss mission is over and it only took 6 days. All I did was cut out some of my bread and follow some of the guidelines from the Dash Diet.
> I'm a happy camper  Now just to keep it off and stay between 123 and 125.


It it amazing what cutting back on the bread does...good for you. And, ditto what BT said .


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

buckytom said:


> just don't poop...


 
That can be arranged


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

buckytom said:


> just don't poop...


 


CWS4322 said:


> It it amazing what cutting back on the bread does...good for you. And, ditto what BT said .


 
It is! Thank you for reminding me 
I was only overweight once in my life, the year in lived in Barcelona. When I came back I lost the 45lbs I gained in 3 months just buy swapping white bread for 100% rye bread and limiting by bread to 2 slices per day.

Maybe I've got some form of  wheat intolerance?

I can't even look at white bread or pastry without gaining weight but I can eat tons of meat, fruit, veg and dairy without gaining an ounce


----------

